# Removing Gate (Hinges) from 5x8 Trailer



## kayak007 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hinge pins are designed to be driven out. On my utility trailer to remove the hinge pins I drive them out with a punch and hammer. Drive from the smaller diameter side (if any) of the pin. Sorry, if that isn't of help.


----------



## Gchapman (Feb 26, 2018)

It is hard to tell from that picture, but it looks like those might be slide off hinges. I have them on my trailer. If you open the tailgate and slide the tailgate away from the half of the hinge welded to the trailer, they come apart. Is this what yours look like - just no laughing at my pathetic welds.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Many manufactures will weld the hinges on in the opposing orientation so that the gate can't be taken off. If this is the case your angle grinder method is correct. Save the pieces and the next time you have a welding project have it welded on the same as the other hinge so you can remove it in the future.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> Many manufactures will weld the hinges on in the opposing orientation so that the gate can't be taken off. If this is the case your angle grinder method is correct. Save the pieces and the next time you have a welding project have it welded on the same as the other hinge so you can remove it in the future.


^^^
Agree those look like weld-on hinges. That's a grease zerk on the end, not a loose pin. You'll never drive it out.
Agree with WWE that the grinder is the only way to remove them. 


If you grind the center of the pin, you'll destroy the hinges.


Grind away the weld on the trailer side and you can reuse them later. Like WWE said and Gchapman showed, if you flip one hinge, you can make it removeable. it's kind of "dealer's choice" how the manufacturers install them. Some know you'll want to remove the tailgate later; others worry that you'll lose it on the highway.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

if you use a cutoff wheel on the grinder you can just go through the weld on the trailer side and leave the hinges intact on the tailgate. Just be careful about side or lateral pressure on the disk. They are nasty if they fly apart on you.

My guess is that if you leave the tailgate down so it has some weight on it, you won't even have to cut all of the way through. The hinge will "peel back" from the trailer and then just give it a quick clean with a regular grinding or sanding disc and you could have it welded back on later with the greaseable pins still intact.


----------



## Andyman10 (Jun 12, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Whitewater Worthy Equip said:
> 
> 
> > Many manufactures will weld the hinges on in the opposing orientation so that the gate can't be taken off. If this is the case your angle grinder method is correct. Save the pieces and the next time you have a welding project have it welded on the same as the other hinge so you can remove it in the future.
> ...


From what I can tell and what I have read in my internet research, you guys are right. They are stuck on there. Now, as for your suggestions, THANK YOU! Second, I have never grinded through welding with a grinder before, so I am trying to figure out what you mean when you say “the trailer side”. Do you mean just the cut the hinge barrel off where it is mounted to the trailer? Then later I can reattach them with the correct orientation, so that the gate is more easily removable?


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes. Cutting wheel first then a flap wheel to finish


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Andyman10 said:


> “the trailer side”. Do you mean just the cut the hinge barrel off where it is mounted to the trailer? Then later I can reattach them with the correct orientation, so that the gate is more easily removable?


Not exactly, 

Yes to cutting the hinge barrel off at the weld to the trailer.

This would NOT allow you flip the orientation, they would be welded back on just like they came off (they are welded in and greaseable - nice feature you should keep), but you could have them welded to a plate and then bolt the plate to the trailer. That way you could remove the tail gate at any time with basic hand tools.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Andyman10, your grease zerks are probably pointing towards each other(center of your trailer) correct. You only need to cut one barrel off that is welded to the trailer itself, left side one or right side one, you pick one. Than once it is cut off, just slide the tail gate off, the other side will slide off the pin and out of the sleeve. Presto the ramp(gate)is off. Than take the side you just cut off, probably a compleat pin and sleeve unit all in one. Than when you weld that sleeve/pin unit(grease zerk) back onto your trailer, not in the same spot though, it will be welded back on the trailer but on the inside, side of the sleeve that is still weld onto your gate with the grease zerk pointed to the outside of your trailer, that way your gate will be able to slide off and on. I think that is what everyone else is talking about, if not disregard all of the above instructions.


----------



## Tkaufman50 (May 10, 2020)

I have the same set up on my 6x12 trailer. I just left the barrel part on incase I want to put the gate back on and use it for hauling something other than my 12' raft. The barrel's are rounded and I have no problem running the raft over them. I ordered a 70in roller for the back of the trailer to make loading and unloading easier then the hinge barrel's wont hit at all.


----------



## bmiller (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you get this done? If not and you are anywhere near Buena Vista bring it by. I do stuff like this.


----------

